# Automatic fish feeder and aquarium decorations



## mpalomba3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have a 55 gallon fish tank with ten fish in it right now. I'm planning on goin on vacation for a few days and I need an automatic fish feeder. I checked eBay, but I could only find battery operated ones and I need one that gets plugged into a wall outlet.

Also in regards to how my tank looks, I'm looking for some cool decorations and I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I very new to the fish world.










Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

With a small tank and the few fish you have Id recommend buying the food pucks that dissolve over time. Its a lot easier, cheaper and fool proof. 

I have a large power cord operated auto feeder. Its made by Rena. It wasn't cheap but it was the only one I could find that fit my lid style. That's the issue with auto feeders Trying to find one that works with your lid. The way they clip onto the tank varies a lot from brand to brand. I also have a smaller battery operated 1. Its okay. Nothing fancy

How long you going for?

Im not into decorations but a background of some sort always helps make the tank look a little nicer


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with jbyoung, a background will clean things up a little bit and add depth to your tank.

If you're going away on vacation for a few days, I wouldn't bother with a feeder. I have one and I seldom use it and I've been away on vacation for almost 2 weeks without using a feeder, and I run multiple tanks. Just a water change a couple of days before and turn off the lights before I'm gone. If your fish are healthy, they will be fine.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I use an ato feeder when I go on vac.
Nothing wrong with batteries, in fact I wouldn't use a plug in. What happens to a plug in if the power inadvertently goes out?
Use new batteries and its a no brainer for me.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

hp10BII said:


> I agree with jbyoung, a background will clean things up a little bit and add depth to your tank.
> 
> If you're going away on vacation for a few days, I wouldn't bother with a feeder. I have one and I seldom use it and I've been away on vacation for almost 2 weeks without using a feeder, and I run multiple tanks. Just a water change a couple of days before and turn off the lights before I'm gone. If your fish are healthy, they will be fine.


I second that about not bothering with a feeder. They really don't need to eat that much, and a couple days or even weeks will do absolutely no harm IME. Anyway, in an established tank they forage for algae to nibble on and eat coepepods and whatnot. A lot of people feed only every second or third day all the time.

As for your tank, I think it could use a background, like those other people said, and I would ditch the blue gravel and put in a black gravel or black sand, and add some real or fake driftwood, some rocks and maybe some caves, and get rid of the castle.

That's just the purist in me talking though, and just my personal taste... I like things to look "natural". Totally up to you.


----------



## mpalomba3 (Oct 21, 2013)

THANKS FOR THE HELP EVERYONE. I've decided to forget the automatic feeder.... Thanks for all the decoration advice too!!!


Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## allenkain (Jun 29, 2016)

I won't overfeed my fish during Vacation and I definitely won't leave my key with a teen-ager! I have the light for my aquarium on a timer. It's usually on from about 7 a.m. till 8 p.m.I would keep it like that the four days that I'm gone, since that's what the fish are used to.


----------

